# Star...my sweet, sweet gentleman.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

During the last week of September (can't remember which day it was), I was given the greatest honor that can be given by a cat to his/her human. Star groomed me, or more specifically, he groomed my hand. Now, I know you're all asking yourselves, "What's so special about that?? My cat does that to me _all_ the time." That may be true, but it's the *way* he groomed me.

Let me explain. You know how a man will hold a woman's hand if he wants to kiss the top of it? Well, that's how Star had my hand. He was "hugging" my arm so that one front leg was under my arm and the other leg was on top and my hand was by his head. He had first started off with just rubbing his head all over my hand and I was giving him head scratches. After about 15 minutes of that, he grabbed my hand and started to lick it all over, top and bottom. He also licked all my fingers, one by one, and in between them as well. That lasted for a good 20 minutes or so.

I tell ya...I have never felt such love from _any_ human as I did in that moment from my Star.


----------

